# Replacing riveted hinges,how do you do it?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Gas locker hinges are very stiff and will go soon. I have the new ones (aluminium). They screw into the door itself, but are attached to the van by 2 rivets on each hinge. Any advice before I get the drill out and hire a rivet gun?

Thanks as usual.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No option other than drilling 'em out.

If the hinges are not yet seized is there a central pin you can drift out? You could then clean the pins apply some copperslip grease and reassemble


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a quick Hi

have not a clue

But someone who knows will be along shortly    

That's ****d some people off

sorry Adonisito

I just love that name  
sandraI


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

As Mr Plodd said, you will have to drill them out. If it is a dome head file a flat on the head first and centre pop it, then drill.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just drill through the existing pop rivet, or you may be able to drill the rivet flat head with a bigger size drill that corresponds to the flat area of the rivet down to the hinge which will release the existing rivet, make sure you don't go to far and just drill the rivet head, you should then be able to push out the existing rivet so no need to drill it out for the new one..

ray.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*driller killer!!!*

 Drill them out . 
Drill out the rivet by drilling the centre with smaller drill bit . Measure the size of the hole in the hinge plate,s , This will be the size of your rivet !!. 
So say your hinge plate hole is say 4-5-6. what ever ! I would use 2.5 compared with the 4, and so on . So you can use that drill bit to drill out the one in the body plate . And the door side plate , And pick at the twirled bit,s To allow your self to see the perfect hole that was their at build . Then check this hole with drill bits of size,s until you find the right one . When the hole is clean and visible offer a rivet in the hole but make sure it fit,s With a little drag, But easy . But the hinge holes will be same size !. Some time,s you come across a bigger hole in one than the one you are fixing to , You use the same size rivet. But you put the rivet through a washer, Does the same job, 
All that said , looks complicated but simple , Sorry to put so much down , I just talk to much. 

Have fun , denton


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As usual a picture of the hinge and the rivets would help to give advice, drilling is the usual, but not the only way to deal with riveted hinges, and it will also be down to the tools available and your ability to use them.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

spray some wd40 on then every night for a few days. eventually it will penetrate and you will be able to move the hinges more and more easily.
keep applying until they loosen up.
The problem is caused by the emoluants in the car wash you may be using which strips the lubricant from the hinge. Get into the habit of spraying a bit of WD every few washes.

You may be able to take small plastic end caps off and spray into the end of the hinge and this will make it easier

If you let the hinges get very stiff you can start flexing the sidewall or the gelcoat when you open and shut the door. if you look as you open it you may see it happeneing. 

Phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As per Mrplodds answer.
Remove centre pin and grease.
Dave p


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*dont buy !!!!*

Dont buy the cheap old rivet gun,s :evil: They will not last long I guarantee it ,

Buy the scissor type ,It is the industrial type , I bought one from one of the steam fairs a few years ago , Thought good price ! £8, And mine was now missing , Moved house and found it again got two now ,

Thats life eh!, Do not be afraid , It really is simple when you try it , 
denton.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

As drcotts says rather than getting into drilling and so on try some wd 40 and be careful when opening the door gently does it.

Ron


----------

